# Re-scoring Hans Zimmer and Lorne Balfe's Genius Theme



## Sopris

Just saw this today, check it! 

http://indi.com/genius/showusyourmusicalgenius


----------



## HiEnergy

Is this a contest in composing or t*rd-polishing aka buzz-generation?


----------



## BenG

Interesting contest and seems like a fun idea!

Edit: There are a few confusing misspellings in the score...
(F#/Gb in the same bar, D#-Dim changes to Eb-Dim, etc.)


----------



## jononotbono

HiEnergy said:


> or t*rd-polishing aka buzz-generation?



What does this mean? I'm truly lost by this comment.


----------



## HiEnergy

jononotbono said:


> What does this mean?


Turd polishing

The description of this contest puts a strong accent on the contestant generating buzz for their own submission as part of the contest.
In a "usual" contest, if I were to compose, orchestrate and produce an absolutely stunning track (which I'm not capable of, so I don't participate) I usually wouldn't need to spread, praise and hype my work for winning the contest.
Seems like the "Genius" contest at Indi has a different focus than your "usual" composing/orchestration/arranging contests.

That's the gist of my question in more (and more friendly) words.


----------



## jononotbono

HiEnergy said:


> Turd polishing
> 
> The description of this contest puts a strong accent on the contestant generating buzz for their own submission as part of the contest.
> In a "usual" contest, if I were to compose, orchestrate and produce an absolutely stunning track (which I'm not capable of, so I don't participate) I usually wouldn't need to spread, praise and hype my work for winning the contest.
> Seems like the "Genius" contest at Indi has a different focus than your "usual" composing/orchestration/arranging contests.
> 
> That's the gist of my question in more (and more friendly) words.



Well I know what the term "Turd Polishing" means obviously but what has that got to do with the term "Buzz-Generation"? Are you referring to the music HZ and Lorne has composed being the turd for people to polish or just the style of competition? Personally, I love the music I have heard so far and looking forward to watching Genius. Looks great (in my opinion of course).


----------



## HiEnergy

jononotbono said:


> Are you referring to the music HZ and Lorne has composed being the turd for people to polish or just the style of competition?


Merely the latter. I did not mean to criticise/badmouth the reference music in any way.

My assumption is that this contest might be won in one of two ways:
- by making a really outstanding piece of music
- by creating a mediocre tune and hyping it until the cows come home

I'm okay with the former way of winning this contest by delivering solid work, but strongly dislike the latter by "polishing a turd".


----------



## jononotbono

HiEnergy said:


> Merely the latter. I did not mean to criticise/badmouth the reference music in any way.
> 
> My assumption is that this contest might be won in one of two ways:
> - by making a really outstanding piece of music
> - by creating a mediocre tune and hyping it until the cows come home
> 
> I'm okay with the former way of winning this contest by delivering solid work, but strongly dislike the latter by "polishing a turd".



Right! Ok, I'm understanding what you're talking about now. Regardless of who wins and loses the competition, it would be a very cool thing to at least have a go at! Deadlines are a good thing in my opinion. Even if it's just for yourself.


----------



## rottoy

Previous link was broken.
Here's my humble contribution to the contest.
I would appreciate some feedback on the mix.
http://indi.com/9633t


----------



## Kyle Preston

Nice job @rottoy!

One critique I have: it would be nice if there were some percussive element in the first verse (0:11). There's a drum roll kicking off the verse, but it doesn't lead to anything rhythmic, it just rolls and the piece starts off. Would be nice to carry that momentum through the verse – a ride cymbal, a kick, something that plants a rhythmic flag for our ears so that the drum kit doesn't surprise us so much : )

I really enjoy the jazzy quality of your piece – I'm a sucker for that low slapping bass. Best of luck!

Feel free to tear into my piece, have at it: Genius | Recomposed


----------



## rottoy

Kyle Preston said:


> Nice job @rottoy!
> 
> One critique I have: it would be nice if there were some percussive element in the first verse (0:11). There's a drum roll kicking off the verse, but it doesn't lead to anything rhythmic, it just rolls and the piece starts off. Would be nice to carry that momentum through the verse – a ride cymbal, a kick, something that plants a rhythmic flag for our ears so that the drum kit doesn't surprise us so much : )
> 
> I really enjoy the jazzy quality of your piece – I'm a sucker for that low slapping bass. Best of luck!
> 
> Feel free to tear into my piece, have at it: Genius | Recomposed


Thanks for your feedback, Kyle! I knew my piece was unfulfilled somehow.
Your version rocks, by the way.


----------



## mike_solar

Fun challenge! Here's mine:

http://indi.com/962dr


----------



## baileysounds

Enjoyed all three posted here!

Did my own post-rock/alternative/noise version for it too http://indi.com/96c8v


----------



## JanR

Enjoyed all four submissions guys!

This is my submission for the contest.

Never having heard of “Genius”, the series about Einstein, I checked out a promotional video which showed the younger Einstein getting inspired and starting to understand how the universe works with its laws. This is what inspired me, as well as listening to Hans Zimmer's and Lorne Balfe’s theme for the series, to write this piece. The rhythm is based on three different clocks ticking in different time-speeds and circling around each other, symbolizing Einsteins discovery that Time is relative.
Einstein was such a genius having the cerebral capacity to grasp the universe and discover its secrets. This theme is about that journey.. I hope you enjoy! 

http://indi.com/96fq8


----------



## mwarsell

http://indi.com/96k45

Guys!

Here's mine 

Cheers,
Miika


----------



## mwarsell

I didn't know you could use NG's footage :(

I used stock photos.


----------



## Kejero

Maybe I've taken it too far and it might take a good ear to even hear the orginal theme... Oh well, I needed a short break from some never-ending hectic cartoon scoring and this diddy was a fun distraction! 

Relatively Curious


----------



## HeliaVox

One reason I don’t enter most competitions. Many of them require you to use social media to drive votes to your submissions. I’m horrible at social media and would never stand a chance


----------



## Guffy

HeliaVox said:


> One reason I don’t enter most competitions. Many of them require you to use social media to drive votes to your submissions. I’m horrible at social media and would never stand a chance


Only one of the winning entries had to do with generating buzz.
You could've won without sharing a single link.


----------



## Fab

gotta say, the winning entry was very entertaining! Wonderful collaborative effort.


----------



## oliverd

Fab said:


> gotta say, the winning entry was very entertaining! Wonderful collaborative effort.



Yeah I saw the winning entry for this on Facebook. I know a lot of people got pretty upset that the production value of the video was so high, but I don't think that's what caused it to win. It was a pretty interesting take on the theme that went in quite a few unusual directions. The bar is definitely set pretty high though with the video production and other videos definitely looked worse beside it!


----------

